# Project "Fort Knox" - system of selection and guarantees in TF beekeeping



## BeesFromPoland (Dec 27, 2014)

Hallo Everyone,
We have recently made public our selection Project "Fort Knox" webpage. 

"Fort Knox" is the project organized by amateur beekeepers from Poland. For now it's quite a small one i must admit.
Project "Fort Knox" is the system of selection and guarantees that no beekeeper who wants to keep bees off treatments and wants to cooperate with others is left without bees (and to stress it: TF bees). We have been practicing it for 4 years in Poland and so far it has proved to work fine. 

If You are intrested in the details we invite You to the "Fort Knox" webpage, where You can read about some rules, our experiences and history of our cooperation: http://bees-fortknox.pl/eng.html


Have fun beekeeping!
Bartek from Poland


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

This is a great idea! A TF beekeeping cooperative. Keep up the good work!


----------

